# Basetweave wood tile



## LPG (Jan 19, 2017)

No designer involved on this job; just a wood floor removal(wood failure) and replace with tile.

HO looking at porcelain wood look planks and asked about incorporating this basket weave type tile into home.

Majority of home will be the wood planks, but my question is- where is this type of basketweave typically used? I recommended mud room, office and maybe TV room. Is there is a common area that this is used in?(is kitchen or hallway typical?) seriously have no idea. 

Want to offer a great idea and don't want to look dumb...

Second picture is kitchen, with tile over wood for reference


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Just my own feel on this. This type of pattern should be used in a room with a rather large open expanse of floor. That is why the add depicted such. Rooms where layout will be interrupted by islands,jogs,or small dimensions are not a good candidate,just my opinion.


----------

